# Tivo App Question



## David Grabill (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, i have a tivo app question.

In the Manage section under the To Do tab, it lists all my upcoming scheduled tivo shows to be recorded.

On my app, shows scheduled to record today are listed under yesterday.
Shows scheduled to record tomorrow are listed under today.
Shows listed to record 2 days from now are listed as tomorrow.
Shows beyond that are listed under their dates.

I've contacted support numerous times, and have been given numerous suggestions on how to fix it.
I've restarted the app, uninstalled and reinstalled.
I've restarted the tivo box (no problem with the listing there).

I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced this?

The screenshot below was taken on Wednesday. The shows listed as today will be recorded Thursday.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Something similar happens to me when I travel to a different time zone. My app is on a iOS device, and I have time zone settings on that device turned “off.” As a result, the TiVo app shows my recording times relative to the time zone I’m in.

Not sure of that applies to you.


----------

